# When will WCS C260 stem hit stores?



## outhere (Apr 11, 2011)

All the pre-release press says the new WCS C260 stem will hit stores this month (September). Does that mean that as soon as this week's Interbike in Las Vegas is over the stem will be available for purchase? I would love to be the first kid on my block to have one of these.


----------



## GTR2ebike (Jun 30, 2011)

Ritchey Dealers can order them. BB Black is in stock, none of the other colors are yet.


----------



## outhere (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for the information. BB Black is what I want.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, we got our first shipment of BB Black last week and we're already running low. The remaining colors should be available around the middle of November.


----------



## outhere (Apr 11, 2011)

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Yes, we got our first shipment of BB Black last week and we're already running low. The remaining colors should be available around the middle of November.


So, does that mean that Ritchey's first shipment of BB Black have been distributed to retailers since last week? I "pre-ordered" through my local Ritchey dealer but it has not received the stem yet.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

It depends where your shop is, shipping time can be up to 7 work days. They may not have received them yet. Plus it takes time for our reps to contact all the shops that have preorders and confirm things prior to things even shipping. Have your shop give us a call if they haven't heard from us yet, that can speed things up.


----------



## bmax119 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Release date*

Am so ready to get this stem. I'm doing my cockpit and post in the wet white. A mid-November release date was mentioned, but I've seen some wet reds and whites on e-bay already and was wondering how they're available. Is the mid-November release still accurate or will it be sooner? Wanting a 100mm and I've only seen the 80mm available on e-bay.


----------



## outhere (Apr 11, 2011)

For what it's worth (which is probably very little) I had my dealer "pre-order" a BB Black C-260 over a month ago. Notwithstanding Ritchey Dave's words of encouragement above, my dealer still has not received the stem. Very disapointing but there is nothing I can do about it.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

bmax119 said:


> Am so ready to get this stem. I'm doing my cockpit and post in the wet white. A mid-November release date was mentioned, but I've seen some wet reds and whites on e-bay already and was wondering how they're available. Is the mid-November release still accurate or will it be sooner? Wanting a 100mm and I've only seen the 80mm available on e-bay.


We have started receiving select colors and sizes. Unfortunately no 100s in Wet White yet. I'm showing those as arriving November 9th.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

outhere said:


> For what it's worth (which is probably very little) I had my dealer "pre-order" a BB Black C-260 over a month ago. Notwithstanding Ritchey Dave's words of encouragement above, my dealer still has not received the stem. Very disapointing but there is nothing I can do about it.


That's weird. What size did you order and from what shop?


----------



## outhere (Apr 11, 2011)

Ritchey_Dave said:


> That's weird. What size did you order and from what shop?


I ordered a 110mm stem. The shop is Rock on Wheels in Cheyenne, WY.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

outhere said:


> I ordered a 110mm stem. The shop is Rock on Wheels in Cheyenne, WY.


Tracked it down, should be there Friday. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## outhere (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks Mr. Law!


----------

